# DW Yes or No >? Maserati Concept



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

:doublesho so yes or no ?


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Naaaah, looks like a Lambo with Maserati headlights and grille.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It does look like a Lamborghini with Maserati bits but it looks better for having the Maser bits on it for me

Yes


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

ENEP said:


> Naaaah, looks like a Lambo with Maserati headlights and grille.


Exactly my first thought :thumb:


----------



## LostVulpine (Jan 28, 2017)

muzzer said:


> It does look like a Lamborghini with Maserati bits but it looks better for having the Maser bits on it for me
> 
> Yes


Have to agree, looks like a classier lambo . . .


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Only two things I don't like, the white lettering on tyres and the Maserati emblem which looks like it belongs on a mobility scooter. But I could sort both of those easily if only I had enough pennies in the first place....


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I like that.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wouldn't change a thing .... Yes!


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

lambo or masa, has to be the masa


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks not too shabby.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

It's not my cup of tea. I love Maserati styling as it's individual, it's sort of Italian Aston Martin, it's not trying to be a Ferrari or a Lamborghini, so this sort of goes against the flow for me


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I see the lambo design traits but it's all the better for having the additional maserati styling cues.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely yes. 

I can see the Lambo lines on the side profile, but as Brian said, the Masterati lights and grill really soften the appearance and make it look really stunning. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, looks great to me :thumb:


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes from me. Just need to win lottery first. 


Sent from my Swift 2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Big yes here


----------

